# no entendí un carajo



## Gavotte

Bonjour,

Lu dans un texte mexicain :
"Yo no entendi un CARAJO et preferi no responder."
Peut-on traduire simplement par : 
"Je n'y compris RIEN et préférai ne pas répondre."


----------



## Talant

Salut,

C'est vrai que cette traduction a plus ou moins le même sens. Mais la phrase espagnole est plûtot vulgaire.


----------



## chlapec

Pour renforcer l'expression, tu pourrais traduire: "Je n'y compris que dalle..."


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Chlapec:

Oui, que dalle est très bien, mais j'avoue que ça fait très bizarre de l'associer avec le passé simple, si littéraire, lui. 

Je n'y ai rien pigé
je n'y ai compris que dalle

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gavotte

Là est bien le pb problème en effet... Tout le texte est dans un style plutôt soutenu, et le passé composé ne colle pas du tout.
Je ne sais pas si je peux oser un: "Je ne compris que dalle..." ou plutôt: "Je n'y pigeai rien"?


----------



## esteban

Bonjour,

Il conviendrait peut-être d'attendre la confirmation d'un Mexicain, mais en tout cas en Colombie _carajo_ n'est pas considéré comme vulgaire (le dictionnaire clave le signale comme tel). C'est le genre de mot passe-partout appartennant plutôt au registre familier et manifestant l'exaspération ou l'étonnement. Je vois tout à fait mon grand-père _bogotano_ pur jus dire ¡no entiendo un carajo!. Par contre, je le verrais mal dire quelque chose comme "je comprends que dalle" <=> "no entiendo un culo / una verga" (en Colombie). Il n'est pas assez rock'n roll pour dire ce genre de choses ! 

Pour résumer (à mon avis) :

Lo llamé hace tres semanas y ¡usted no ha hecho un carajo! <=> Je vous ai appelé il y a trois semaines et vous n'avez pas bougé le petit doigt !

No entendí un carajo y preferí no responder <=> N'ayant pas saisi un traître mot (à son explication, par exemple), j'ai préféré ne pas répondre

Et au passage, le passé simple est couramment employé en espagnol (et encore davantage en Amérique Latine qu'en Espagne) et pas uniquement dans la littérature. Aussi, selon le contexte, il me semble plus naturel de traduire par du passé composé en français. Je ne pense pas qu'un francophone dirait naturellement "María partit acheter du pain il y a 5 minutes" (María se fue a comprar pan hace 5 minutos) !

esteban


----------



## GURB

Hola
A propos de carajo lisez-donc ces 2 liens:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=896320&highlight=carajo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=619798&highlight=carajo
Bonne lecture


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Je suis d'avis qu'il ne faut pas nécessairement le traduire.
Je me souviens avoir vu en français _Los santos inocentes_ film dans lequel l'un des personnages emploie _coño _comme "muletilla" (ce qui correspond au carajo  mexicain) et si en español ce coño era aturel en français ce _con _prononcé à tout bout de champ était vraiment de trop.

- _J'ai rien pigé / j'ai pigé que dalle_ me semble une bonne traduction.

Juste une opinion
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Je suis d'avis qu'il ne faut pas nécessairement le traduire.



Estoy de acuerdo, en caso de que se trate de una muletilla.




Cintia&Martine said:


> - _J'ai rien pigé / j'ai pigé que dalle_ me semble une bonne traduction.



A mí también.

No soy mexicano; sin embargo, puedo afirmar que "no entendí un carajo" significa "no entendí nada". De ahí que la traducción apropiada en francés sea "j'ai pigé que dalle".


----------



## esteban

En fait, je ne suis pas forcément contre "j'ai rien pigé", voire "j'ai pigé que dalle" (même si je préfère dans ce cas le premier au second car moins argotique) pour traduire carajo. Le texte d'origine étant mexicain, tout dépend du sens de carajo au Mexique . En Colombie, je pense que ce serait pousser le bouchon un peu trop loin. Mais en Espagne, ça a l'air de coller tout à fait. Un exemple ultra classique est le coger qui cette fois s'utilise aussi bien en Colombie qu'en Espagne avec le sens de agarrar ("prendre", tout bêtement). Eh bien, la majorité des hispanophones l'utilisent dans le sens de baiser, ni plus, ni moins. Mes amis vénézuéliens et argentins se fichaient bien de moi (pour ne pas dire autre chose) lorsque je leur disais "voy a coger el bus", phrase tout à fait anodine en Colombie (et en Espagne). Autre exemple : je me rappelle avoir traduit vers le français, à titre d'exercice en cours (je suis en master de traduction), un article de Pérez Reverte (auteur espagnol et membre de l'Académie espagnole) qui avait écrit "mandar los putos niños al colegio". Aucun auteur colombien et membre de l'Académie de surcroît n'aurait osé écrire une chose pareille dans une revue, à l'exception peut-être de Fernando Vallejo (mais bon, c'est le roi de la provoc...). Près de 90 % de la classe avait traduit littéralement par "les putains de gamins". Le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que ce choix de traduction n'avait pas du tout été bien accueilli par notre enseignante (et je pense qu'elle avait raison de nous en vouloir). On a finalement opté pour sales mioches qui était manifestement le sens de putos niños ici, alors que si l'auteur avait été Colombien putos niños aurait été à mon avis à prendre au premier degré (ce qui aurait validé, je pense, la traduction littérale). Enfin bref, moi  j'attendrais d'avoir la réponse d'un Mexicain avant d'opter pour l'une ou l'autre des propositions. De toute façon, je pinaille uniquement sur le registre (à la limite "je n'ai rien pigé" passe encore, mais "je pige que dalle" dans un texte au passé simple et au style soutenu me paraît un peu trop gros) et pas sur le sens (on est bien d'accord que "no entiendo un carajo" veut dire "je ne comprends rien").


Saludos
esteban


----------



## swift

HORS-SUJET

Un poco mareado por tu respuesta, me permito señalarte un par de cosas, Esteban:



No tenemos indicios de que en el documento original se emplee un lenguaje académico. El simple hecho de que figure la expresión "no entendí un carajo" es bastante ilustrativa.
No sé de dónde sacaste que todo texto redactado en "passé simple" debe obligatoriamente ser académico; tampoco entiendo por qué concluyes que el empleo de expresiones familiares excluye el uso del "passé simple". Cualquiera sea el caso, ignoramos por qué Gavotte se decidió por el "passé simple" en su traducción.
No hace falta ser mexicano para saber que "no entendí un carajo" significa que no se entendió nada, como tú mismo lo has señalado. En otros contextos, "carajo" hace referencia al miembro viril, y se emplea en locuciones interjectivas como "me lleva el carajo" o "lo mandé al carajo". Está claro que este no es el sentido de la voz "carajo" en el caso específico de la frase original.


----------



## horusankh

Salut,

Moi, en tant que mexicain, je pense que le _j'ai pigé que dalle_ que propose Cinthia&Martine correpond très bien avec le sens original.

Je précise que _carajo_, au Mexique, n'a pas le même degré que _chingado_, par exemple, mais il n'y est pas trop loin, et ce n'est sûrement pas poli du tout. Je pourrait l'utiliser avec mes copains, ou peut être avec mon père, mais devant ma mère me coûterait une gifle.

D'autre part, le passé simple ne veut pas dire littéraire. Au Mexique, la différence entre passé simple et passé composé est que la première sert à préciser que l'action est finie, même si elle vient de finir il y a 2 secondes, donc _no entendí_ veut dire que je n'ai pas compris et que ça ne va pas changer, en revanche, _no he entendido_ veut dire que jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas compris, mais l'explication (ou la conférence, ou quoi que ce soit) n'a pas fini, et donc il y a encore une chance pour moi de comprendre.

J'éspère que ça puisse servir, même un peu .

Saludos.


----------



## swift

horusankh said:


> Salut,
> 
> Moi, en tant que mexicain, je pense que le _j'ai pigé que dalle_ que propose Cinthia&Martine correpond très bien avec le sens original.



(Je râle) Merci!!!



horusankh said:


> D'autre part, le passé simple ne veut pas dire li*tt*éraire. Au Mexique, la différence entre passé simple et passé composé est que la première sert à préciser que l'action est finie, même si elle vient de finir il y a 2 secondes, donc _no entendí_ veut dire que je n'ai pas compris et que ça ne va pas changer, en revanche, _no he entendido_ veut dire que jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas compris, mais l'explication (ou la conférence, ou quoi que ce soit) n'a pas fini, et donc il y a encore une chance pour moi de comprendre.



No puede ser más claro.


----------



## esteban

Bueno, que no cunda el pánico. Tienes derecho a criticar y yo tengo el derecho a opinar.

1. No tenemos indicios de que en el documento original se emplee un lenguaje académico. El simple hecho de que figure la expresión "no entendí un carajo" es bastante ilustrativa. Lee el último mensaje de Gavotte. Está diciendo que el autor usa un lenguaje académico y que por consiguiente descarta el uso del _passé composé_ para su traducción (así que no le queda sino el _passé simple_).
2. No sé de dónde sacaste que todo texto redactado en pasado simple debe obligatoriamente ser académico; tampoco entiendo por qué concluyes que el empleo de expresiones familiares excluye el uso del pasado simple. Supongo que no has leído a Houellebecq o a Nothomb. Yo no he dicho eso. Lo que estoy afirmando es que me parece extraña una frase como "je ne pigeai que dalle et ne répondis rien". Es como salir a la calle con saco y corbata y una caña de pescar. Sería algo inusual e intuitivamente uno entiende que algo no cuadra. No tiene nada de raro usar "piger que dalle", pero sí resulta curioso la combinación de estos dos elementos que pertenecen a dos registros completamente distintos en una misma oración. Me parece que "piger que dalle" no lo emplearía todo el mundo, no porque sea vulgar sino porque es jerga. 
3. No hace falta ser mexicano para saber que "no entendí un carajo" significa que no se entendió nada, como tú mismo lo has señalado. En otros contextos, "carajo" hace referencia al miembro viril, y se emplea en
locuciones interjectivas como "me lleva el carajo" o "lo mandé al carajo". Está clara que este no es el sentido de la voz "carajo" en el caso específico de la frase original. Allí estamos de acuerdo. El ejemplo que puse en mi anterior mensaje era precisamente para ilustrar la importancia de conocer la categoría en la que pertenece una palabra. Para mí "llevar los putos niños al colegio" quiere decir eso: llevar los putos niños al colegio. Pero para un español (eso fue lo que dijeron los españoles presentes en aquella ocasión), parece significar más bien "llevar los diablillos / los mocosos al colegio" (nadie negaba que era vulgar la oración, pero no era tan burdo como sonaba). Ese era mi punto. Si me enredé con mi explicación y no fui tan claro pues es una pena.

El único propósito de mis anteriores mensajes era proponerle una alternativa a Gavotte. Puesto que no le sirve "J'ai pigé que dalle et je n'ai rien répondu", pues necesita un passé simple y que "Je pigeai que dalle et je ne répondis rien" resulta extraño (no soy el único forero en haberlo afirmado), le proponía "Je ne saisis pas un traître mot à son explication _(siempre y cuando se trate de una explicación_) et ne répondis rien". Eso es todo. Y ahora me consta que en México "no entiendo un carajo" es bastante vulgar según la explicación de horusankh. Pues no lo sabía. Uno aprende todos los días.


----------



## swift

HORS-SUJET

RE: Esteban

Lamento haberme precipitado. En efecto, no había prestado atención al mensaje de Gavotte sobre el registro del texto original. Diré, sin embargo, que por muy académico que sea el lenguaje en ese documento, el autor se permitió el empleo de una locución familiar. Dicho esto, insisto en que no hay ningún problema en insertar el giro popular en la versión francesa: no se trata de nuestro gusto personal, sino de fidelidad al texto original.

En lo que respecta al empleo del "passé simple", cabe destacar que el "passé composé" puede asumir las funciones de pretérito sin perder su sentido histórico de perfecto.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

L'incongruité des registres est donc bien à la base dans le texte en espagnol. 

Si Gavotte dit que le texte a en général un ton soutenu, il y a donc un glissement brusque vers la langue populaire. On peut donc en faire autant dans la langue cible.

On pourrait peut-être le dire comme ça:

Comme je n'avais rien pigé, je crus préférable de ne pas répondre.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## esteban

No pasa nada. Quizás tengas razón con lo del giro. Si tuviera el texto entero, puede que también hubiera optado por esa solución.

Saludos

PD. Acabo de leer la solución propuesta por Gévy y me parece una muy buena opción porque le da la vuelta al problema del passé simple de piger y conserva además el toque familiar de la frase original.


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> L'incongruité des registres est donc bien à la base dans le texte en espagnol.
> 
> Si Gavotte dit que le texte a en général un ton soutenu, il y a donc un glissement brusque vers la langue populaire. On peut donc en faire autant dans la langue cible.
> 
> On pourrait peut-être le dire comme ça:
> 
> Comme je n'avais rien pigé, je crus préférable de ne pas répondre.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Merci, Gévy

Je commençais à m'inquiéter. J'aurais aimé  proposer une traduction aussi plausible que la tienne.

Effectivement, "comme je n'avais rien pigé, je crus préférable de ne pas répondre" est non seulement respectueuse de la tournure originale, mais encore elle nous débarrasse de l'emploi du passé simple dans la première période.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

horusankh said:


> Salut,
> 
> Moi, en tant que mexicain, je pense que le _j'ai pigé que dalle_ que propose Cinthia&Martine correpond très bien avec le sens original.


Al césar chlapec lo que es del césar chlapec


----------



## Gavotte

Bonjour,
Avec retard, je remercie toutes les personnes qui ont répondu à ma question et je suis assez contente de voir le débat que cela a pu susciter. Mes tergiversations étaient donc justifiées!
Je trouve la solution "comme je n'avais rien pigé, je crus bon..." tout à fait satisfaisante.
Quant au débat sur le passé simple ou composé, je ne crois pas qu'il puisse y avoir de règles aussi tranchées en ce qui concerne la traduction littéraire. Je traduis actuellement un recueil de nouvelles et, de l'une à l'autre, le ton général me semble aussi important dans le choix du temps que les règles de conjugaison pures du genre : l'action est-elle finie, etc.
En tout cas, encore merci à tous!


----------

